# Hypoallergenic modifications.



## pmeheran (Dec 11, 2011)

Years ago when I gave my wife weekly allergy shots, since I was majoring in Biology with a heavy emphasis on Human Physiology type stuff the Dr. trusted me to do it. [Ugh! That was a horrid sentence fragment....]  At that time he recommended the hypoallergenic diet as a way to partially control her food allergies.  Some of the symptoms were really strange.  Corn put her to sleep. Beef gave her a headache.  Chicken sometimes upset her stomach.  A glass of wine and someone smoking a cigarette made her pass out.  These were just a sample, in fact, the endpoints kept changing when she was tested.

Because of all this, we rotated the meat derived proteins and some other things too.  Oddly fish and other seafood seemed to have no effect.  So, what I did and still do is read recipes and modify them.  This means each day, a different meat and no mixing.  I avoid putting chicken broth in with the lamb shank I will braise.  I can cheat a little but too much and Helen will have problems. It really doesn't matter, I never have been a big fan of overly busy recipes anyway.  Wheat biscuits were yesterday, so today I did not roll the shank in flour for browning.  A nice pot of lentils is simmering as I write and the juices from the braised lamb will be added to them.  In today's world we mix too many things together and eat the same thing day in and day out.  This contributes to food allergies according to the Dr.  What is my message?  Simply, some of the food allergies are so subtle, that at first you don't notice them, but the effects build up over time. My rule of thumb is use the simplest ingredients that still give good flavor.


----------

